# Merak Bottom Bracket



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

I have Shimano 9 speed, just picked up a Merak frame and my bottom brackets are english thread I believe. I'm assuming the Merak has Italian thread? It's a 2003..what size is the bottom bracket if anyone knows also? Thanks.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

De Rosa's are Italian thread-36mm x 24tpi (both fixed and adjustable cups are right-hand threaded). The BB spindle length depends on the crank you're using....which for Shimano 9 is 109.5mm splined BB.

brewster


----------

